
Thought 18#: A better SQL editor - larsolefson
http://blog.shopsimply.me/2012/07/20/thought-18-a-better-sql-editor/
======
Cieplak
I think this is what you're looking for: <http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/ms365414.aspx>

~~~
larsolefson
Thats close, but I think it would still require too much clicking, and that
the interface could be drastically improved. A lot of the actions I do are
repeated, so I am trying to figure out a way to minimize the typing and
clicking I do. However, I don't know which actions I will be doing at any
given time, so I can't script them.

